# What is your go to music for creativity?



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Just curious as to what helps inspire this community of artistic souls. But for now I'd like to focus on music. I'm sure music is on everyone's list of inspiration generators. Do you like it loud and hard, or soft and classy?

Personally I prefer anything jazzy to help get me going. But not classic jazz, or traditional jazz. I like the fresh spins on the old horns. One of my favorite artists to jam to is Nujabes. I also like to listen to anything that is lyrically endowed. Analyzing the words artists set upon the waves of the melodies  help provoke the deep thought process I like when writing or drawing.

So what about everybody else? I'm always looking for some new tunes \(^o^)/


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 30, 2016)

Depends on the tone of the part of the story and the setting: -stroll in a fantasy forest: Irish folk music or medieval lutes 
- future city car chase: techno/dub step 
- roaming a wasteland: slow, soft classical (mostly piano)
- desert war zone: mix of oldie rock and Arabian folk music 
Etc. etc. ^^


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Depends on the tone of the part of the story and the setting



Pretty much this. I listen to a bunch of things but anything with a real instrument in the background I can listen to and get creative with forever.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 30, 2016)

*Cough Cough*
Sorry, 
Had something suck in my throat (and my head for about 3 weeks now (=ΦｴΦ=)

I usually listen to the music from whatever game the character I'm drawing is based on or from
(Helps me get a better feel for what I'm drawing,
Plus I love Videogame music ╹◡╹)



Spoiler: Most Recent Tracks



















But for the random doodle I usually listen to ether something like this:





Or this:





=)


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 30, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> *Cough Cough*
> Sorry had something suck in my throat (and mind for the best 3 weeks (=ΦｴΦ=)
> 
> I usually listen to the music from whatever game the character I'm drawing is based on or from
> ...


Video games soundtracks are the best!!!!


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 30, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Video games soundtracks are the best!!!!


I know right?!

*Ghost Hi Five*
(๑>◡<๑)ﾉ <(Don't leave me hanging man!)


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 30, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> I know right?!
> 
> *Ghost Hi Five*
> (๑>◡<๑)ﾉ <(Don't leave me hanging man!)


\(^-^) awww yiss


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 30, 2016)

Actually now that I think of it I also listen to a lot of anime opening covers. Examples would be songs like these.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 30, 2016)

Dude the opening to Jormungand, I think it's Borderland? It is my second favorite opening only second to Cowboy Bebop's Tank! ^^


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> *Cough Cough*
> Sorry,
> Had something suck in my throat (and my head for about 3 weeks now (=ΦｴΦ=)
> 
> ...



I didn't know Fang's theme was so awesome! Almost makes me want to play the game.

Video game music is so legit!















Some of the best music around in my opinion.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Actually now that I think of it I also listen to a lot of anime opening covers. Examples would be songs like these.



My cell phone is riddled with anime music. From Cowboy Bebop's Tank! to the opening from Aquarion! A lot of it is useful because the anime has already helped to associate a certain emotion with that track so you know what you're getting out of it from the very start.





I love "The Seatbelts". They and Yoko Kanno did the OST for the Cowboy Bebop anime as well as the movie. Really great stuff.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 30, 2016)

Jazz. Classic jazz.







(⌐■_■) ♪♬


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the classics. I listen to some Herbie Hancock myself.


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeeeeeeee sweet feedback


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

When I'm drawing I like to listen to different dubstep remixes of popular songs,or I listen to Steam powered Giraffe.
On occasion when I can deal with Pandora Radio I go onto my stations there,namely my Steam Powered Giraffe station for obvious reasons and I enjoy the various ragtime style songs that play too.
I enjoy singing while I draw.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 30, 2016)

dub step! I always come up with all shorts of things that I would never usually think of, such as blue fire phoenixes ^.=.^ .


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Glider said:


> Yeeeeeeee sweet feedback



This Sonic Youth is so mellow! I love it.



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> When I'm drawing I like to listen to different dubstep remixes of popular songs,or I listen to Steam powered Giraffe.
> On occasion when I can deal with Pandora Radio I go onto my stations there,namely my Steam Powered Giraffe station for obvious reasons and I enjoy the various ragtime style songs that play too.
> I enjoy singing while I draw.



Apps like Pandora Radio and Spotify are amazing. They're great for breaking the monotony of the usual songs we listen to and bring in some fresh air. I've only recently starting using Spotify and I'm shocked it took me so long to get on board with it.

Also singing while you draw? You're so awesome :3 I'm always humming or singing something. At work, in the car, in the bath, while I'm drawing and writing, anything!



shapeless0ne said:


> dub step! I always come up with all shorts of things that I would never usually think of, such as blue fire phoenixes ^.=.^ .



;_; I love this song now. I'm always down for some trance, house and chill step. I'm so glad my friend introduced this to me a couple of years ago.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh gosh thank you
@Z-Mizz


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 30, 2016)

'Chillstep', apparently... whatever it is I find it great for programming


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 30, 2016)

> ;_; I love this song now. I'm always down for some trance, house and chill step. I'm so glad my friend introduced this to me a couple of years ago.


thanks ^.=.^
another song that's chill step this time I like to listen to is:


----------



## Lasvicus (Mar 30, 2016)

and


----------



## Z-Mizz (Mar 30, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> and



Thanks Lavisus... now I want to go clubbing! (-n-)


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> and


 Lol EDM vs IDM





I love that crazy music video, it's officially #1 most terrifying


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

Why no one listens to electronic music classics?


----------



## Eclipticca (Apr 1, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Just curious as to what helps inspire this community of artistic souls. But for now I'd like to focus on music. I'm sure music is on everyone's list of inspiration generators. Do you like it loud and hard, or soft and classy?
> 
> Personally I prefer anything jazzy to help get me going. But not classic jazz, or traditional jazz. I like the fresh spins on the old horns. One of my favorite artists to jam to is Nujabes. I also like to listen to anything that is lyrically endowed. Analyzing the words artists set upon the waves of the melodies  help provoke the deep thought process I like when writing or drawing.
> 
> So what about everybody else? I'm always looking for some new tunes \(^o^)/



You wouldn't like anything I listen to haha. I listen to Halestorm for creativity. I usually play it for my art streams, people love it.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 1, 2016)

Eclipticca said:


> You wouldn't like anything I listen to haha. I listen to Halestorm for creativity. I usually play it for my art streams, people love it.



You'd be surprised what I like. Plus Halestorm  sounds awesome. I know I said what I "prefer" to listen to while I'm creating stuff, but in all honestly I usually start with a song I want to hear to start me off and then I let the shuffle do its work. I have music ranging from classic jazz, to J-Pop, to Brazilian jazz, to Rock, to Emo Alternative, to EDM, to instrumentals... you get the idea 

But your taste in music seems good so maybe you should share something here for me to try later


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 7, 2016)

I write and draw, so I have two different types of music to listen to. I keep it slightly lighter than my drawing music, and no lyrics, so I can focus on the writing and not what I'm listening to, but still keeps me focused on what I'm doing. The one song that I listen to with lyrics whilst writing is Frame of mind, by Tristam and Bracken. The rest is mainly undertale remixes, like beneath the underground and the like. As for my drawing, I am a lot more liberal, as music more heavily influences what I draw, so I turn to my more listened to songs, which include the scratch21 album, and natewantstobattle songs. I'm also slightly attracted to the punk pop genre, like Panic! at the disco, or All time low....


----------



## Glider (Apr 8, 2016)

I also really like the soundtrack from the scariest movie I've ever watched!


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 8, 2016)

Glider said:


> I also really like the soundtrack from the scariest movie I've ever watched!


I never would have guessed that this was the album for a horror movie. It's pretty good XD


----------



## Tao (Apr 9, 2016)

If I'm building something or cooking, classic rock or the Offspring. If I'm trying to think or do chemistry, King Crimson and Pink Floyd.


----------



## Glider (Apr 10, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I never would have guessed that this was the album for a horror movie. It's pretty good XD


Thomas Bangalter is the guy from Daft punk, check the movie out too, it's really terrifying


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 30, 2016)

Uplifting and orchestral trance is my goto music for mostly everything.


----------



## Sagabel (Apr 30, 2016)

I like to listen to smooth "crystal" like music, or something nostalgic... but nowadays, listening to music tends to distract me from my concentration...


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 30, 2016)

Experimentonomen said:


> Uplifting and orchestral trance is my goto music for mostly everything.





Sagabel said:


> I like to listen to smooth "crystal" like music, or something nostalgic... but nowadays, listening to music tends to distract me from my concentration...


These both sound interesting. Would you guys mind linking an example of this?


----------



## Simo (Apr 30, 2016)

Since I'm a writer, almost always something without lyrics, which seem to distract me. Thus: Classical, 50s-50s Jazz, some electronic stuff, but I'm fussy about that.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 30, 2016)

Simo said:


> Since I'm a writer, almost always something without lyrics, which seem to distract me. Thus: Classical, 50s-50s Jazz, some electronic stuff, but I'm fussy about that.


That's some nice taste you have =D
Lately I've been writing a lot to the Fallout 4 soundtrack xD


----------



## Tiger Socks (Apr 30, 2016)

Joga by bjork is usually the first song I listen to get the creative juices moving 
Or anything by bjork, muse, steam powered giraffe lol
Altho I have over 2000 songs so its hard to stick w/ just a single song group so depending on my mood it can change my taste in music


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 30, 2016)

I have to give Steam Powered Giraffe a listen. I've been hearing a lot about them around here.

I have a crazy amout of songs as well, so I just hit shuffle while I write or whatever. I enjoy it because it helps shift my emotions around to find the right way to write a line of dialouge or describe something thats happening.


----------



## Experimentonomen (May 1, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> These both sound interesting. Would you guys mind linking an example of this?



Sound Apparel - Conventum is a perfect example.
Link:


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

Here's some songs that inspire me....

Paralyzed by Mystery Skulls
Hellbent by Mystery Skulls
The Future by Mystery Skulls
Derezzed by Daft Punk
Robot Rock by Daft Punk (this one's really repetitive)
Goner by Twenty One Pilots (sad and slow, but it helped me write an important scene in my novel haha)
Hometown by Twenty One Pilots
Out of the Black by Royal Blood (this entire album tho tbh)
Repo! The Genetic Opera Soundtrack 
Undertale OST


----------



## Beetblood (May 1, 2016)

Anything with Rob Crow in it. ;u;


----------



## reptile logic (May 1, 2016)

Bird song, moving water, wind...not recordings.


----------



## Ilya (May 17, 2016)

Pink- Floyd and Enya. Most of the time. Enigma, The Tone Rebellion soundtrack.


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

Modest Mouse, Jethro Tull, Phantogram and Metric lately


----------



## psychonautic (May 21, 2016)

It really depends on the mood of what I want to draw, but it's usually some form of trance. I tend to have specific bands/songs for certain characters though.


----------

